# I am Out of My Element!



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Everyone! OK...The past several weeks I have been filming and editing videos for my new YouTube channel: Out of My Element. It's been a lot of work, but also aLOT of fun. My starting skills are ghastly, but I'm definitely improving as I keep working!

My videos are a comedic look at my old lady self stepping out of my comfort zone to try new things. And so far, all but one of my published videos have goats in them.

I'd love it if some of you came and checked out my videos. Comment and let me know what you think! Here's the link to my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGlkMf1MmdPwkjBDKdK2gKA?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll take a look when I get home, no youtube at work


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Good luck on your new venture, it's so exciting! I'll be sure to check it out soon


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

LOVE your title! And kudos to you for being brave... Good Luck


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

If you insist.lol Another reason to skip chores!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

You are not old. Very nice and entertaining.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Enjoyed all 3 of the videos. Except, very possible Spam will be in the shopping cart next trip, haven't had it in ages. 
:clever: :goodjob:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Will have to try some more, youtube not letting me connect.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Will have to try some more, youtube not letting me connect.


 But they MUST let you connect! I need you!!!! :heehee:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> But they MUST let you connect! I need you!!!! :heehee:


I even subscribed! I think it is my ad blocker it is a very good one that sometimes blocks too much.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I did it! I saw groovy in her jammies!:funnytech::heehee:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> I did it! I saw groovy in her jammies!:funnytech::heehee:


 Them were my dress-up Jammies! :7up:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

lol! your videos are too funny! i even subscribed!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Are you really Tina Fey's sister?




Who, me try to start a rumor?:hide:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Are you really Tina Fey's sister?
> 
> Who, me try to start a rumor?:hide:


Yes, :nod: I am her drastically less well known (and less talented) YOUNGER sister.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Another question, have you really deprived your children of Spam! Y'all really have to get out more.lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are fun! And your house is so neat!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Those are fun! And your house is so neat!


 Oh it gets pretty messy - especially when we have 4-H!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just watched the video for fitness tips....LOL!!!! Love it!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> I just watched the video for fitness tips....LOL!!!! Love it!


 And I hope all those expert tips help you have a healthy 2019!!! ;-)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I love the fitness tips "Get some Livestock" LOL! True!


----------



## Charity (Jun 16, 2013)

groovyoldlady said:


> Hi Everyone! OK...The past several weeks I have been filming and editing videos for my new YouTube channel: Out of My Element. It's been a lot of work, but also aLOT of fun. My starting skills are ghastly, but I'm definitely improving as I keep working!
> 
> My videos are a comedic look at my old lady self stepping out of my comfort zone to try new things. And so far, all but one of my published videos have goats in them.
> 
> I'd love it if some of you came and checked out my videos. Comment and let me know what you think! Here's the link to my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGlkMf1MmdPwkjBDKdK2gKA?view_as=subscriber


TIME FOR MORE VIDEOS!


----------



## Excalibur1 (Dec 2, 2016)

"Disposing of Rodents ... in My Pajama's" too funny


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya'll are too sweet! I have 2 more in the works. So keep your eyes open!!!!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Yes, what happened to them?

Next one sounds like a hoot!

Have you listened to any of Charlie Douglas's stories? Me and Dammit Ray, The Planting Bugle, The Mule Egg? Google and Youtube. 
Just some old school hilarity that I think you will enjoy.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya'll really need to come see my newest video, if you haven't already. I've made a discovery of worldwide importance!!!

:neat:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Ya'll really need to come see my newest video, if you haven't already. I've made a discovery of worldwide importance!!!
> 
> :neat:


Been there, done that.
Tina Fey should be proud of her younger "groovy" sister!lol


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

lol yeah i saw it! too funny!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Liked and subscribed

Love it Groovy! You are so funny, it's nice getting to actually see you!


----------

